# Vintage Hiawatha Arrow Bicycle



## Boxdgm (Apr 6, 2016)

Posting this for a friend who has had this bike for quite some time and finally decided to move on. Neither of us are bicycle experts by any means especially when it comes to antiques so any info is much appreciated. 

What we do know is its a Gambles Hiawatha Arrow for the 30-40's. Looks to be mostly complete and in original condition from what i can tell. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Co...Antique-/131773041019?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Thanks in advance for any helpful info.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## keith kodish (Apr 6, 2016)

Gotta love it. A crusty arrow shows up on feepay,now everybody has one! Lmmfao!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 6, 2016)

Boxdgm, not an Arrow, as in the big dollar Arrow that just sold on ebay....BIG difference in style, model and price- sorry! We're local to you, and good luck 

Darcie


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 6, 2016)

Interesting that it has the "Hiawatha Arrow" decals on the tank. Was Gambles officially calling this model an "Arrow" just before WW2?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Interesting that it has the "Hiawatha Arrow" decals on the tank. Was Gambles officially calling this model an "Arrow" just before WW2?


----------



## spoker (Apr 6, 2016)

yep its an arrow,i have the same bike,got it from the original owner and i thought it was strange cause he called it an arrow anit had the arrow name on it like this one mine has been restored waiting for me to put it back together,ive only seen mine and 2 others,they at first look like a safty cycle but there tank is shorter,o ya tank has no horn,mine is 3rd quarter of 41,i posted this above this one before i saw this ad,seller looks like a phone sales company,be hard to pass up with $250.00 shipping,they came with a biscuit light,thats about half of what he wants for the bike,a member here restored my head adge a couple of years ago,my seat was the same one that came on the big tanks arrow but mine had vertical springs vs horizontal


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 6, 2016)

$250 for shipping...I would check out bike flights and drop the shipping to $60....


----------



## spoker (Apr 6, 2016)

heres a bare bones[shelby]gambles hiawatha on mpls cr for $375.00


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2016)

I think you'll have a hard time getting any takers at that price and with that amount for shipping. Like Dave said that bike can be shipped through Bikeflights to the west coast for $60 and $250 is about top of the market for that bike. I'd start the auction at $250 with free shipping and see what happens. V/r Shawn


----------



## Boxdgm (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the replies.  Thank you for the heads up on bike flights i will have to check into them 250 for shipping was the best quote i could find and seemed to be about going rate for bike shipping. Anyone have any idea what year it is or how i can find out?


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 6, 2016)

I dunno but it has to be one of the first years they got away from skiptooth chain...just postwar? A lil older and i'd make ya a good offer on it


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hard to always nail Shelbys down. But with that chain guard, chain ring, head badge and other details like the Arrow decal on the tank probably put it as a 1941 or early 42 ( when Shelby suspended balloon bike construction for WW2 ) model.


----------



## spoker (Apr 6, 2016)

yes mines a 42,you can fing the year by lookin at the rear hub,there should be a small letter and number,there is a list on the cabe so you can decifer from that what the year it is,provided it has the original rear hub


----------



## slick (Apr 6, 2016)

All these Shelby haters....stay on your schwinns and huffmans. Id love to have this bike. Cross your fingers...

Stand out at the vintage bicycle ride....don't blend in with the other 40 schwinns and huffys. Oh snd CWC's. Ya, they're everywhere too. Very high production count on most CWC bikes.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 6, 2016)

I contacted the seller before on CL original he was asking $250 pick up only and he told me if I find someone to pick up for me he will be happy to meet with, but I didn't find nobody friendly to pick up and shipped to me,,


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 6, 2016)

Thought better of the post. lol no delete button


----------



## spoker (Apr 6, 2016)

look close,its the original orange and maroon hiawtha olympian train colors,light grey pins


----------



## RustyK (Apr 7, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> I contacted the seller before on CL original he was asking $250 pick up only and he told me if I find someone to pick up for me he will be happy to meet with, but I didn't find nobody friendly to pick up and shipped to me,,




I'm local and I tried to buy it off CL a month or two ago. Was told it was sold. So you didn't miss anything.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 7, 2016)

RustyK said:


> I'm local and I tried to buy it off CL a month or two ago. Was told it was sold. So you didn't miss anything.



So that means, is new seller Who selling, oh well


----------



## Boxdgm (Apr 7, 2016)

RustyK said:


> I'm local and I tried to buy it off CL a month or two ago. Was told it was sold. So you didn't miss anything.



I believe what happened was a seller was lined up but fell through and the ad was never reposted. My friend who is selling this has had it for quite some time.


----------



## Boxdgm (Apr 7, 2016)

Regarding Bike flights shipping, when i put in the dimensions without tires it said it was still too big for them to ship. How do you ship bikes through them? Id imagine id need to remove the rack off the back as well but i dont see that bringing the length down too much.


----------



## spoker (Apr 7, 2016)

i paid $60.00 for mine/no rust


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 9, 2016)

Shipping a bike is.... well... a pain in the rear. You need to take the front fender/fork/wheel off as well as the pedals, handlebars, seat, sometimes the rear fender. There are plenty of tutorials on here and as well as Mr. Google.


----------



## spoker (Apr 9, 2016)

back on mpls cr agan plus ebay,they usually die when there is so much monkin around


----------

